# Disque dur externe ne monte pas.



## masterfreeze (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour.

Je rencontre actuellement un problème avec mon disque dur externe, un Silvertouch alu 200Go firewire 400, qui refuse de monter.

Il n'apparait donc pas sur le bureau mais on peut le voir en "grisé" dans utilitaire de disque.

Utilitaire de disque n'arrive pas à le monter et les tentatives pour réparer le disque prennent des heures pour un résultat nul.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire quelque chose pour au moins récupérer les données ???

Pour info ma config est la suivante : iMac 21,5 mid 2010 3,2 GHz core i3 / OSX 10.6.8

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

Tu as deux options :

1) utiliser un logiciel de récupération (Photorec, Data Rescue &#8230 pour récupérer tes données, mais il te faut alors disposer sur un autre disque de la place pour les recevoir,

2) employer un utilitaire plus puissant que l'utilitaire de disque (Drive Genius, Techtool Pro &#8230 pour tenter une réparation de ton disque (une réparation de son organisation, pour être précis, le souci n'est pas matériel, en général, et les rares fois où il l'est, aucune réparation par logiciel n'est possible), mais là, il te faut assumer le risque d'aggraver la situation si ça ne marche pas (et contrairement à la première option, ou l'un des logiciels : Photorec, est gratuit,  là, ils sont tous payants).


----------



## masterfreeze (6 Août 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.  Le plus important pour moi est de récupérer les données. Donc je vais tenter Photorec et on verra bien.  Merci pour ces conseils.


----------



## masterfreeze (6 Août 2013)

Bon, j'ai téléchargé Photorec, mais ça à l'air assez compliqué a utilisé.. en fait j'y comprend rien.
De quel manière faut-il procéder ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Bon, j'ai téléchargé Photorec, mais ça à l'air assez compliqué a utilisé.. en fait j'y comprend rien.
> De quel manière faut-il procéder ??
> 
> Merci d'avance.



C'est très facile : il suffit de suivre le tuto que mon excellent confrère et ami Dos Jones a pondu à l'usage des nioubes petits jeunes qui débutent !


----------



## masterfreeze (6 Août 2013)

Merci ! J'te dirais si j'm'en suis sorti.. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## masterfreeze (8 Août 2013)

Voilà ou j'en suis pour le moment. J'ai essayé Photorec mais je n'ai pas pu aller au bout, ça a bloqué à l'étape de la sélection du disque dur. Je choisis mon DD externe, tape "entrer" et il ne se passe rien.
J'ai donc abandonné cette solution et retenté une vérification/réparation avec utilitaire de disque.

Voilà ce qu'il me dit :

_Vérification du volume «*HAL*»
Erreur*: Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque

Vérifier et réparer le volume «*HAL*»
Réparation du volume terminée.
Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis._

Ça fera maintenant bientôt 24h qu'il reste sur ce message.. Est-ce normal, vu que mon DD (rempli à près de 90%) contient énormément de fichiers ???

Est-ce que je dois attendre encore ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2013)

C'est mal barré, si c'est la table des partitions qui a morphlé, alors c'est Photorec ou Data REscue qui reste ta meilleure chance (mais si c'est un gros disque très plein, ça va prendre du temps (éventuellement plusieurs jours)


----------



## masterfreeze (9 Août 2013)

Donc d'après toi, je dois quand même laisser tourner utilitaire de disque ou c'est inutile ?

L'option Photorec n'ayant pas fonctionnée, est-ce qu'il serait idiot d'essayer à ce stade des utilitaires comme Techtool ou Diskwarrior ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Donc d'après toi, je dois quand même laisser tourner utilitaire de disque ou c'est inutile ?



C'est inutile, je pense.



masterfreeze a dit:


> L'option Photorec n'ayant pas fonctionnée, est-ce qu'il serait idiot d'essayer à ce stade des utilitaires comme Techtool ou Diskwarrior ?



Diskwarrior, oublie, c'est une daube, je l'ai vu plus souvent aggraver les dégâts plutôt que les réparer. Sinon, les autres utilitaires, malheureusement, lorsque c'est la table de partitions qui est touchée, ils sont en général impuissants.

Non, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est chercher à comprendre pourquoi Photorec n'a pas donné le résultat attendu. Perso, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, mais d'après ce que j'en ai entendu ici, il me paraissait aussi efficace que Data Rescue (celui dont je me sers), or, avec Data Rescue, l'absence de table de partitions n'est pas un obstacle, ça me parait curieux. Je vais demander à Dos Jones (l'auteur du tuto) de venir jeter un il ici, il saura peut-être, et au moins quelle question te poser.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Photorec ne m'a jamais vraiment posé de problème dans son utilisation&#8230;

Bon je viens de télécharger la version "testdisk-6.13" et il a des modifications par rapport à la version "testdisk-6.11.3" pour laquelle j'avais fais le tuto&#8230; Je ferais les changements ultérieurement&#8230;

Déjà la procédure de début reste :

Ouvrir Terminal et taper sudo _espace*_ et glisser photorec à la suite&#8230; entrer ton mdp à l'aveugle&#8230; * obtenu par la barre d'espace

Et là effectivement ça change un peu&#8230;

Il y a la liste des volumes mais c'est pas avec la touche entrée qu'on en valide de suite un&#8230; 

Une fois le bon disque en surbrillance il faut que le bouton "Proceed" le soit aussi&#8230;

Si tu as en bas les boutons "Previous" et "Next" agrandi la fenêtre du terminal jusqu'à ce qu'ils disparaissent&#8230;

En principe le bouton "Proceed" devrait se mettre en surbrillance et la touche entrée aura son action&#8230;

Le reste devrait correspondre à mon tuto&#8230; Je vérifierais dès que j'aurais un peu de temps&#8230; 

PS : Il a une documentation "documentation.html" fournie aussi mais moins conviviale que mon tuto&#8230;


----------



## masterfreeze (9 Août 2013)

Tout d'abord, merci à vous deux pour votre aide et vos conseils.

Je vais vous décrire ce que j'ai fait ce matin avant d'avoir pu voir vos deux derniers messages.

J'ai d'abord arrêté puis fermé utilitaire de disque, éteint le DD externe, puis je l'ai rallumé. Pour la première fois j'ai eu le message d'alerte suivant : _Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur_
Ce message, j'ai déjà pu le voir dans des discussions sur des forums par des personnes ayant le même soucis que moi ou dans des tutos concernant utilitaire de disque. J'ai alors cliqué sur "ignorer" puis réouvert utilitaire  de disque. J'ai ensuite, et j'ai peut-être fais une erreur je sais pas trop, lancé une réparation. La les choses se passent différemment cette fois ci, et voilà ce que utilitaire de disque affiche maintenant : 


_Vérifier et réparer le volume «*disk2s3*»
Contenu non valide dans le journal
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
Vérification du fichier de catalogue._

On peut aussi lire : 

_Volume en cours de réparation. Durée estimée : 11 jours, 14 heures_

Je re-précise que j'ai lancé la réparation avant d'avoir pu lire vos deux derniers messages.

Ai-je fais une erreur ? Est-ce que c'est plutôt bon signe ? Ou est-ce que je dois laisser tomber et tenter de récupérer mes fichiers avec Photorec ?



---------- Post added at 18h38 ---------- Previous post was at 18h24 ----------

La durée estimée vient de passer à 10 jours, 19 heures

---------- Post added at 18h39 ---------- Previous post was at 18h38 ----------

9 jours, 19 heures...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Tout d'abord, merci à vous deux pour votre aide et vos conseils.
> 
> Je vais vous décrire ce que j'ai fait ce matin avant d'avoir pu voir vos deux derniers messages.
> 
> ...


Ton disque est bien malade :mouais:

Procure t'en un autre pour utiliser Photorec et y récupérer les données

J'ai modifié le précédent tuto pour la nouvelle version mais il faut que je finalise

Je ferais ça demain en principe 

Mais grosso merdo y'a pas de grosse différence si on comprends un temps soit peu l'anglais


----------



## masterfreeze (10 Août 2013)

Salut !

Je vais attendre que tu mettes en ligne la nouvelle version de ton tuto pour tenter la récup' des fichiers.

Encore merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je vais attendre que tu mettes en ligne la nouvelle version de ton tuto pour tenter la récup' des fichiers.
> 
> Encore merci.


Et tu bloques où avec PhotoRec ?

Le tuto de l'auteur en attendant le mien


----------



## masterfreeze (10 Août 2013)

En fait je viens de faire une tentative, peut-être que j'me suis planté à un moment, mais je n'ai rien récupéré.
J'ai aussi eu un message d'erreur pendant la phase de récupération..
Je pense que j'ai choisi  la mauvaise "partition source" mais je suis pas sur.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> En fait je viens de faire une tentative, peut-être que j'me suis planté à un moment, mais je n'ai rien récupéré.
> J'ai aussi eu un message d'erreur pendant la phase de récupération..
> Je pense que j'ai choisi  la mauvaise "partition source" mais je suis pas sur.


Photorec n'écris rien sur le volume examiné Donc tu peux renouveler l'opération

Par contre tu as bien choisi un autre DD pour y stocker les récupérations ?


----------



## masterfreeze (10 Août 2013)

J'ai choisi de faire la récup' sur le bureau de mon mac, je n'ai pas d'autre DD externe.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> J'ai choisi de faire la récup' sur le bureau de mon mac, je n'ai pas d'autre DD externe.


Mauvais plan Car ce qui va être récupéré va écraser ce qui pourrait être récupérable 

Je l'ai bien précisé dans mon premier tuto 

Pas de DD externe de sauvegarde je suppose donc que tes données n'étaient pas si importantes que cela :rateau:


----------



## masterfreeze (10 Août 2013)

Il y a peut-être une confusion là... le disque dur en rade c'est justement mon DD externe. Dans ton tuto, tu récupère bien les données de ton DD externe vers une partition de ton Mac HD ? Non ??


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2013)

masterfreeze a dit:


> Il y a peut-être une confusion là... le disque dur en rade c'est justement mon DD externe. Dans ton tuto, tu récupère bien les données de ton DD externe vers une partition de ton Mac HD ? Non ??


Oui ou sur un autre support différent du disque malade 

Excuses moi j'avions point bien compris :rose:


----------



## Euty (8 Décembre 2013)

Qui va reprendre cette discussion ?
J'ai le même problème sur un disque A : Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur.
Ne monte pas avec Utilitaire disque, même s'il est visible en grisé.
TechTool ne voit rien.
DataRescue le voit et j'ai cloné ce disque A sur un disque B qui montait parfaitement avant. 
Le clonage a été surement bien fait parce que maintenant c'est aussi le disque B qui ne monte pas avec la même indication : Le disque que vous avez inséré nest pas lisible par cet ordinateur.
Seule certitude, c'est logiciel.
Maintenant comment et avec quoi reprendre la main sur ces deux disques.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, ça m'aiderait bien.
Merci


----------



## gmaa (8 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Et cloner un disque sain sur ces 2 disques?
Le cloneur les verra peut-être.

Sinon le faire sur un autre Mac.
C'est bien sous Mac OS 10.6.8 selon ton profil?


----------



## Euty (8 Décembre 2013)

Le problème n'est pas de remettre ces disques en service, un reformage semble possible, mais plutôt de les faire monter pour récupérer ce qui s'y trouve.
J'ai bien fait une recup avec DataRescue, ça me donne des milliers de fichiers sans nom, il est presque impossible de reconstituer les dossiers etc.
J'ai aussi lu sur le forum, je ne suis vraiment pas le seul avec ce problème, mais je n'ai vu nulle par une solution.
Pour info, je suis passé sous Mavericks mais je regrette Snow Leo.
Les disques concernés sont des WD, mais bien différents.

J'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas fini de chercher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2013)

Euty a dit:


> J'ai bien fait une recup avec DataRescue, ça me donne des milliers de fichiers sans nom, il est presque impossible de reconstituer les dossiers etc.



Situation classique de disques dont le catalogue est détruit, DR te récupère tes fichiers, mais il ne dispose d'aucune information à leur sujet, sauf, dans certains cas, leur nature qu'il parvient à reconnaître. Dans ce cas de figure, il n'y a rien à faire, si l'information (sur la hiérarchie du disque et les noms de fichiers) est détruite, aucun logiciel n'est capable de la reconstituer. Contrairement à une idée souvent reçus, sur un disque, les noms de fichiers, et leur position "logique" dans l'arborescence du disque (dossier, sous dossier, etc.) ne sont pas du tout stockées avec le fichier, ils le sont dans les zones de gestion du disque, et quand ce sont celles ci qui sont irrécupérables, aucun logiciel ne peut les reconstituer à partir de néant.


----------

